# Is KnivesPlus.com reputable?



## milkyspit (Jun 12, 2004)

I recently got one of these nifty CRKT M16-13SF knives...







It's great! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Now I'm considering getting another so I won't feel so guilty about beating the heck out of this one in everyday use. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

I notice that KnivesPlus.com has this knife for less than $60... the link's over here. But are these guys reputable? And is this knife available elsewhere for less?

Sorry if these questions are really dumb. I'm really not a knife guy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Jun 13, 2004)

I've never purchased anything from KnivesPlus, but the same knife is available from Knifeworks (Bayou LaFourche) for the same price $59.99:
www.knifeworks.com

Those CRKT M16 knives are great for the money and I can say without a doubt that knifeworks.com has some of the best prices on knives online. I usually buy my knives from them and their delivery is quick and efficient.


----------



## Owen (Jun 13, 2004)

Good feedback in these threads on Bladeforums:
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=297252
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=275341


----------



## louie (Jun 13, 2004)

I bought a CRKT M16 compact EDC and a Leatherman Micra from Knivesplus several months ago and they were good. Website ordering worked fine, quick delivery, no problems.


----------



## TheBeam (Jun 13, 2004)

How come when I click on http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=278, I get some message that says "Product is Invalid or An Error Has Occurred."? 

After I close this box, everything works just fine. What happened?


----------



## RebelRAM (Jun 14, 2004)

Knives Plus is definitely a great shop! I have placed several orders with them. Their customer service is top notch. Not to mention that their prices are awesome. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

--Jason


----------

